# How do I get this look?



## jackieclayton (Mar 1, 2010)

How do I get this kind of vintage 70's color tone?  I see it a lot in pictures, especially summer beach shots.  

Thanks!!!

photo i saw on flickr

another flickr example


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 1, 2010)

I see two elements with this, the landscape uses selective depth of field on the focus and a fairly strong vignette.  The other uses a very shallow depth of field and another vignette.


----------



## Big McLargeHuge (Mar 1, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> How do I get this kind of vintage 70's color tone?  I see it a lot in pictures, especially summer beach shots.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ...



It's not exactly the same as you posted but look up 'lomo', here's a link:
How To Make Digital Photos Look Like Lomo Photography


----------



## matfoster (Mar 1, 2010)

GIMP LOMO scripts, available from GIMP registry website.


----------



## jackieclayton (Mar 2, 2010)

perfect!!! thanks everyone!!!  i reinstalled elements over the weekend so i'm gonna try it out!! :thumbup:


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

If you want to do this in photoshop and can tell you how. It's simple.


----------



## Pelé (Mar 3, 2010)

Tell me please !


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 3, 2010)

Copy your Background
Go to Image - Convert for Smart Filters
Filter - Blur - Gaussian Blur 
Create a mask to block the Gaussian Blur from affecting the small blue houses

Create a new layer - Fill the layer with black - Apply Soft Light blend mode - Get the brush tool and paint with white everywhere but what you want to be darkened like seen on the concrete in the bottom of this photo

If you need any more help let me know.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 3, 2010)

The easy way:

Shoot film, preferably expired


The hard way:

Photoshop


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 3, 2010)

saturation up
overly sharpen photo
contrast up
add vignette

I like to mess with the white balance a little bit too sometimes.  and on photos like that, I don't use any noise reduction, because I like the grain.


----------

